# New Powermatic 14" with Riser



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

I like the light on the machine, Dee..
How good is the blade guide especially with re-sawing, thank you?


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

I hope you will have a lot of benefit from it. To me it looks a sturdy machine.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Dang son, that's a beauty. Color me jealous !


----------



## Dee1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Joe in GA 
not only is it beautiful its fantastic ! I love it what a difference.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I just picked up one of these yesterday to replace my "less than four year old" Porter Cable that I bought from Lowe's, which was a $400 mistake. It was falling apart and I decided no more money into that thing.

Came down to a Grizzly G0513X2, or the Powermatic 14".
I went with the Powermatic…

I had the option of CPO or many other resellers, but soon realized they usually don't have stock, throw the order over to PM for shipment on some unknown carrier, and a lot of the time you have to do the tracking. Even though shipping would be free, I live in a tight in city area with lots of overhanging trees, and I would need liftgate service. Also, if the truck showed up in the rain, argh… It all pointed to buying local if I could.

With that, decided to eat the tax and buy it from my local Woodcraft. At least if it was not right, they are local and accessible, and I've done a lot of business with them and know a few of the guys. So that was a big factor.

They came back and said they would have a new one in a box in two days at the store, or I could take the floor model that was totally set up and run but never cut wood for 10% off, about a $120 savings. I decided to do that, which meant I got it right away, it was well set up and when I took some of it apart to get it in my SUV I was able to have it like I wanted it for reassembly. Woodcraft did include the riser, but somebody five-fingered the miter and they are ordering one for me and will call when it comes in. I did not buy the roll around base.
The savings also allowed me to raid their blade supply for three new blades to give it a good run.

I plan on putting it all back together and putting up a review, as I was going back and forth between a Grizzly G0513X2, or this model for almost two months. I have a Grizzly G0513X2BF with the electric brake which I love, but needed something to do all the small work in jewelry boxes, etc. And the Grzz takes up a lot of floor space in my small shop.

So far, taking it apart maybe further than it would have been as Dee1's was, I saw some things I like, and some things that surprised me both good and bad.
But I think it will be a good saw for me as a second saw for smaller work.


----------

